# A Squabble Of Sea-gulls



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Band of Brothers .......










First purchase was the one to the left. Sadly it expired the second time I wound it and had to be sent off to Steve for repair - (spring gone and took some other bits with it!). I put much of the blame on the 'clowns hat' crown, which I found difficult to grip, providing little 'feedback' during winding .....










.... so when I ordered the Airforce model from Markus I asked if he could source a spare crown and suitable spindle. Good to his word these arrived last week and were quickly installed .....










..... and make a significant improvement in ease of winding.

Complete mind blank about the provenance of the unmodified model in the middle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A nice group, I haven`t had any problems with the crown on my one & I hope to get an Airforce soon


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

The one on the right is my fave







out of the three.

It's the one "economy"







brand I would like to add to my collection.

Where do they come from







and don't say China
















Is there a dealer in them?

Mike


----------

